# steelies



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

ok all help i 'm kind of new to steelhead fishing i have a few great rods for them a couple of 9 foot st.croix rods and all the little gear sitting in the cabin but i 'm new to some of these terms used help what do i need to get and the best way to rig it up i have caught 2 steelies last year it was a riot i was lucky i now that much help or better yet maybe we can get a group to go to my cabin and do some fishing this spring (april) or march. what pound test, leader line weights etc.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

For my leader I typically use 6# P-Line Copolymer, and 10# during peak run. Most guys tend to go with Maxima Ultragreen in 6# and it is good too. I've got two dedicated 7wts. and two dedicated reels. One has shooting line on it, the other has 8 DT. For more detailks, a good site to check is www.fishbaldwin.com

p.s.......where is your cabin and what river do you fish mostly?


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

i fish the ausable cabin is in oscoda. thanks for the info i need to know about corkies etc colors etc hooks etc.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

just to be on the safe side......... are your rods actual flyrods, or flyrod blanks tied into a spincasting rod? i wanna get that cleared up first before i go to far.

I'll just cover spinfishing the ausable tonight. It can basically apply to a flyrod too though.

I also have an 8wt flyrod blank (9'6") tied into a spincast rod and i use it almost exclusively on the ausable. the two 7wts are flyrods. i would use them on the ausable if i had a boat, otherwise i mostly spinfish that river.

On the ausable, I'll use steelhead spawn, waxworms, corkies, wobbles-glos (peanuts), egg-fly patterns, spring wigglers, and woolybuggers. I try to keep an assortment of colors, with natural egg colors being the mainstay on egg patterns and corkies, with some bright ones for early morning. Dark colors for spring wigglers and woolys.

When I use bait, my go-to hooks are Tiemco 105's and they can be found in most flyshops. Size 8's or 10's most of the year, bumped up to size 6 during peak run. Leaders will run anywhere from 2 to 8ft, and on occasion as long as 11-12ft though i hate doing that anymore. As for weights, I use size 0, 1, and 2 pencil sinkers and splitshot as well but that varies from run to run.


This is just a rough idea, it's getting a bit late here. The best thing to do is fish with one of us guys from the site. There are plenty here willing to help. I'll try and remember to shoot some images with my digital camera and give you a rough idea of what i use as well.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

thanks for the info i mostly spinning reels on the rods. i think i ay have it set up right the local guys are saying to use a three way set up so my weight slides? anyhow iam sure i will get it straight


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Just forget the three way swivels and use a barrel swivel.

here's what ya do:

1) slide the mainline through the eye of the pencil sinker.
2) this is an option but you can then add a small bead to the mainline to act as a cushion
3) attach the barrel swivel to the mainline. the sinker can nbow slide up and down the mainline.
4) attach the leader to the swivel
5) attach the fly, corkie and hook, bare hook, whatever to the leader and add bait if needed. you are now all set.

Now just cast the set-up up and across stream, and let iot drift. when the fish picks up, the sinker slides up the line and the fish does not feel the resistance of the sinker. well, i am headed off to bed. shoot some more questions, there should be plenty of help around here tomorrow.


timothy

p.s. my new-to-me technique is bobber fishing for steelies, this is fun as well, but takes some getting used to.


----------



## Bucktail (May 14, 2001)

Instead of running the main line through the pencil sinker. run your main line through the eye of a snap swivel, this will allow you to change weights without re-tying. I personally prefer to buy coil pencil lead and clip my own lenghts.

Good Luck


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Splitshot do you use a long rod for your technique on larger rivers?

I bought a 12'6" noddle rod for bobber (ahem, strike indicator) fishing, and have found that I can cast much farther, and keep more line out of the water with very little weight now!

Just need to get on some fish to see how a pick-up feels with this setup.

P.S. found myself drifting into some really nasty snags, and pulling off pretty easily with the lighter weight!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to continuing this conversation sometime, on the river or around the campfire!

SFK has a point, I think we got sidetracked a little on Deputy's thread!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

I personally prefer a longer rod? Do you guys like those shorter rods?


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Hey Splitshot, I agree on using less lead on rivers like the Lil M, but I still like the bigger lead on the bigger rivers. I would actually like to see less lead used for other reasons, ie lead in our waters. Have any of you guys seen some nice alternatives yet?

As for the rod lengths, I love a 9'6" rod. I can't talk on the smaller rods as I have yet to try them. Longer rods are a hassle though alot of the times. They get in the way more and are harder to land a fish alone in fast current. Yeah, the longer rods help for mending and keeping line off the water, and you can also go to lighter lines. I use an 11'6" rod myself. Just go with what suits your needs, there is no really right or wrong answer here. There are benefits and downfalls to each. I have one rod 9'6", another 9'9", another 10', and two 11'6" rods. The one 11'6" GL2 is by far a pain in the backside, but it is fun once a fish is on. The rest are much better to fish with.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

You guys make way too many assumptions about me.... just becuase I've met you, does not I have to agree with you 100% from that point on. I have my own opinions. Don't turn everything into a fight.

I was not correcting you in any way Ray. By stating there is no right or wrong answer here, I am simply saying to Deputy to go with what you feel is best from all of the above choices. Hell, I agreed with you on longer length rods. I can't feel crap chuck and ducking with my 11'6" rod.

As for the lead issue, I mentioned nothing of lead leaching into the water. I said "waters" ie lakes, etc. I am aware that the lead is ingested by waterfowl and ground up in their gizzards. Now, no duck is gonna eat a 1 oz sinker, but rivers can wear that sinker down over time into smaller problems posing a future threat, am I not correct? If I am not mistaken, some states or at least some fisheries, are now banning lead. I'd like to do my part if I could find something decent.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'm one of those who fish shorter rods. I define "short" as being under 9'. I only use flyrods with an open face spinning reel, not because it is "right", but rather because I like the feel and sensitivity of that combo. I usually fish directly upstream or quartering upstream. This allows me to use less lead. Like Splitshot, I tend to target browns more often, and the upstream cast gives a more natural drift. For the Big Manistee and other larger volume rivers I use a fly rod that I built many years ago from an Eagle Claw blank. I think it is about a 6-7 wgt and I'm not sure how long the rod is. Maybe I'll have to measure it one of these days. When I buy a rod I don't look for name, wgt. etc. What is important to me is how it feels. Consequently I rarely purchase a rod from a catalog.

I have a fine, Orvis 8' ,2wgt flyrod that was given to me by my best friend three months before he passed away. Using an ultra-light spinning reel with 4 lb. mono has given me the most pleasurable stream fishing. I also use it for smallmouth fishing while wading a favored local lake.

My advise is to find a system that feels right for you and gets results. Some of us are a bit more chronologically gifted than many of you and we've found a system that works for us. Don't misunderstand that comment. I am not saying that along with our years wisdom automatically comes along for the ride, far from it. The way I fish satisfies my needs and it feels right to me. I even manage to catch a fish now and then.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey, I'm qualified too. lol

Yesterday my 10 1/2 fell off the boat and I didn't want to take the chance of the drag icing up. I switched outfits and used my 8ft. Man, what a difference. It was much easier to cast under limbs.
This will be my first choice for our smaller rivers in the future.
As far as using lead, the rule of using the lightest amount possible, applies. (anywhere, anytime)

Tim, there is a certain animosity towards you from several members, including me. None of us are willing to forget the comment about Clay's family. Even some of your closest friends agreed, that you were way out of line. This might be why you're opinion is under attack, not to mention the application of a 11 1/2 foot rod in brush.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ray-

Just so I can get it right...based on your earlier post,I am getting my ice fishin rod ready to go after steelies on the Ausable this weekend...

I think the bail is too small to have enough line should they decide to run using 30 lb test, do you think that I could bet by using 20 lb and maybe a 10 lb leader. I will also need to pick up some 2oz lead...

thanks for the pointers....lol


jp


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I forgot about this until you guys brought it up. I was on the Mo last fall for salmon/steel and there was a guy fishing with an icefishing rod. I am not kidding. He was actually hooking (foul) fish and fighting them on it. It was pretty funny. 
I need to get a camera. I may not catch the numbers some guys do, but I see a whole lotta funny stuff.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

That's one versatile rig........from sharks to smelt!! What about guppies? Size 30 hook maybe and really really short rods.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

> I can't talk on the smaller rods as I have yet to try them.


nuff said


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

here's a link to that picture i said i was going to take.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/user_gallery/Ladykiller/Flies.jpg

I don't want to load it on this page, as it is quite large and i don't want to have this thread deleted. sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't usually check this forum but I see that I've been missing a lot.lol

In response to Deputy's original post, Deputy, it sounds like everyone here has been focusing on drift fishing. You may find that you don't like using any lead or weight on the line and instead like flinging hardware. If so, you can leave this cauldron of seething disquietude and we'll continue this topic with a civilized discussion on the merits of different rods in the 6-9' range for steelheads. I use mostly 7' and 7'6" spinning rods to cast spinners, by the way. However, if I was taller, shorter, older, younger, a better caster, a worse caster, fished larger streams, fished smaller streams or had a father that started me out differently I would probably prefer something else.

Butch


----------

